# Paint galvanized rim



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

You've already got corrosion started, plasidip won't stop it, you need to wire brush the wheel, then paint it with an anti corrosion product, then paint with rustoleum or the equivalent, plastidip is not appropriate to the task IMO.
JC


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

jonrconner said:


> You've already got corrosion started, plasidip won't stop it, you need to wire brush the wheel, then paint it with an anti corrosion product, then paint with rustoleum or the equivalent, plastidip is not appropriate to the task IMO.
> JC


Thanks. I just took delivery of the skiff today (2016 SM 1656) and figuring out what repairs I want to make now. I need to mount my trolling motor and install my Simrad GO7, and I want to get it all right.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Like he said run a wire brush over it. Then buy some index cards and put then in between the wheel and tire. 

That is unless you plan on taking the tire off all together. Ive painted lots of rims this way and have gotten positive comments from shops about the durability when they put them on the mounting machine.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

fjmaverick said:


> Like he said run a wire brush over it. Then buy some index cards and put then in between the wheel and tire.
> 
> That is unless you plan on taking the tire off all together. Ive painted lots of rims this way and have gotten positive comments from shops about the durability when they put them on the mounting machine.


Great tip - I don't plan to remove the tire. Any recommendation on primer? Rustoleum?


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I like rustoleums rusty metal primer. It goes on pretty thick.

Then use many coats of duplicolors wheel paint.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

There's a rust treatment that loktite makes, can't remember the name, but it's at your local hardware store.
JC


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

If it's not a structural issue, maybe just throw a black tire cover over it?


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

windblows said:


> If it's not a structural issue, maybe just throw a black tire cover over it?


That's far too easy. For instance, I always take the stairs instead of the elevator.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Clean the corrosion off and then just shoot it with black rustoleum paint. It'll serve as a primer and paint. give it about 5 coats of paint, you'll be fine. I have done this on several skiffs and the paint lasts years. And if it gets ugly looking, give it a fresh coupe coats and it'll look like new for another year or more.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

paint it black said:


> Clean the corrosion off and then just shoot it with black rustoleum paint. It'll serve as a primer and paint. give it about 5 coats of paint, you'll be fine. I have done this on several skiffs and the paint lasts years. And if it gets ugly looking, give it a fresh coupe coats and it'll look like new for another year or more.


Awesome.


----------

